# Need set-up help with Panasonic SC-BT230 and Panasonic Plasma TV



## BluDevAv8r (Aug 11, 2010)

First time poster...go easy on me! And thank you in advance for any help you can provide. I am embarrassed that I even need to post this question because I thought I was pretty decent with this stuff, but apparently not. 

I just bought a Panasonic SC-BT230 Blu-Ray/Home Theatre Sound System as well as a Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25 Plasma TV. I also have a Motorola DCH-3416 HDTV/DVR tuner.

With that said, how on earth do I set this up so that I can use my home theatre speakers when watching normal TV? I can hear DVD's through the speakers fine but not TV. I currently have 2 HDMI cables. Do I need a digital/optical cable as well? At the moment I have an HDMI cable going from the cable box/tuner to the TV in HDMI input 1. And I have the other HDMI cable going from the SC-BT230 to HDMI input 2 on the TV. The manual talks about "D-In 1" as well as "ARC." Clearly I am doing something wrong as I'm having some trouble here and need some help from the experts! Thanks in advance!

-Neal


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need a cable from the output of your TV to the input of your home theater. Take another look at the manual and tell us where you get stuck.


----------



## BluDevAv8r (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a "digital audio out" jack on the TV and a "digital audio in" jack on the Home Theatre. I assume I need one of those then? I thought HDMI negated the need for an extra audio cable but I guess not? Thanks again.

-Neal


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, that's what you need. Check out monoprice if you don't have a cable.

HDMI 1.4 with audio return channel enabled in both the TV and HT system will negate the need for an extra cable, but I don't think your HT system support that.


----------



## BluDevAv8r (Aug 11, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Yep, that's what you need. Check out monoprice if you don't have a cable.
> 
> HDMI 1.4 with audio return channel enabled in both the TV and HT system will negate the need for an extra cable, but I don't think your HT system support that.


Thanks again...the book talks about ARC. And when I click through the various inputs on the SC-BT230 menu on the screen it has an ARC option. Maybe I didn't buy the HDMI cable that supports ARC? Are there differences in the various cables whereas some would support ARC and others wouldnt? Thanks again for answering my "noob" questions!

-Neal


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Input 1 on your TV should support Audio Return Channel. I'm not sure if there is a menu setting in your TV that you need as well. HDMI 1.3 cables should work.


----------

